# 22s on audi



## alboogie200155io (Mar 17, 2008)

they fit with no mods. 22x9.5 in front and 22x11 in rear.







http://pictureposter.audiworld.com/148301/boo_car_016.jpg 


_Modified by alboogie200155io at 8:26 PM 4-27-2008_


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: 22s on audi (alboogie200155io)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alboogie200155io* »_they fit with no mods. 22x9.5 in front and 22x11 in rear. 

heres the image he posted 








great shot btw







maybe post one of the side of the car?


----------



## alboogie200155io (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: 22s on audi (71DubBugBug)*


----------



## turbosline (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: 22s on audi (alboogie200155io)*

if it was a merc sl65 amg and snoop dogg inside these wheels would be perfect...but on A8...? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: 22s on audi (turbosline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbosline* »_if it was a merc sl65 amg and snoop dogg inside these wheels would be perfect...but on A8...? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

x2


----------



## European (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: 22s on audi (71DubBugBug)*

Here's some other A8/S8s on 22s I dug up.








This the same car from above before the paint.
















You need to install some air bags in the whip. I'm working on getting an airride suspension for my D2 as well. 



_Modified by European at 8:20 PM 5-2-2008_


----------

